# opinion



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

What is more important in the setup

A. Posture
B. Grip


DO NOT SAY ALL ARE IMPORTANT, WE KNOW THAT

BUT which one is the MOST important

In my opinion i believe Posture is the most important

I have a weak grip but i do fairly well with it. (I just have to turn my forearms more when i come through than if i had a strong grip.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

posture...cuz something i have learned is beware of the player with a bad grip because if he's got this far then he must be pretty good to repeat his swing even with a bad grip...posture is very key to the whole swing tho


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

grip is insanely quick to fix.. posture (alignment) is harder thus more important... and even more than that, maintaining that through the swing (i.e. not raising your head 3-4 inches and then lowering it on the down swing, also not swaying outside of your balance region (beyond your back or front knees).


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Agreed... posture controls so much more of the swing that a bad grip can be overcome some of the time.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Posture and grip are both part of your setup, and how you setup to the ball is very important. So to me they are of equal importance.


----------

